# June Shows



## surfaceone (May 21, 2010)

JUNE


 JUNE 3 & 5 - HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA
 The National Association of Mile Bottle Collectorsâ€™ 30th Annual Convention will be held at the Holiday Inn in Grantville (Hershey), PA.
 Info: Penny Gottlieb, 18 Pond Pl, Cos Cob, CT 06807, ph: (203) 869-8411

 JUNE 4 & 5 - BUTTE, MONTANA
 The Montana Bottle Collectors Association's 9th Annual Antique Bottle, Insulator, Collectible and Advertising Show & Sale at the centrally located Butte Civic Center Annex, 1340 Harrison Ave, Butte, MT. Friday, June 4 dealers in at 3pm with early birds 4pm - 8pm. Saturday, June 5, doors open from 9am - 4pm.
 Info: Bill Henness, PO box 5301, Helena, MT 59601, ph: (406) 549-3038, email: bhenness@bresnan.net or Ray Thompson, ph: (406) 273-7780, cell: (406) 529-2255, email: KCthomp@aol.com
 This is an FOHBC club

 JUNE 12 - SMYRNA, GEORGIA
 The 40th Annual Atlanta Bottle and Pottery Show & Sale (9am - 4pm with early buyers at 6am), at the Smyrna Community Center, 200 Village Green Circle, Smyrna, GA.
 Info: Jack Hewitt, 1765 Potomac Court, Lawrenceville, GA 30243, ph: (770) 963-0220 or John Joiner, ph: (770) 502-9565, email: propjj@bellsouth.net
 JUNE 12 - SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA
 The San Diego Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s Annual Show & Sale, (dealer setup 7:30am, early bird 8am - 9am $10, general admission 9am - 3pm $2), at the Al Bahr Shrine Tempe, 5440 Kearney Mesa Rd, San Diego, CA 92111,
 Info: Jim Walker, ph: (858) 490-9019, email: jfw@internetter.com, website: www.sdbottleclub.org.
 This is an FOHBC club


 JUNE 18 - 19 - AURORA, OREGON
 The Oregon Bottle Collectors Associationâ€™s 2010 Summer Show & Sale (9am - 3pm with setup and early admission Friday 1pm - 6pm), at the American Legion Hall, 3rd and Main St, Aurora, OR.
 Info: Jim or Julie Dennis, ph: (541) 467-2760, email: jmdennis@hotmail.com.
 This is an FOHBC club

 JUNE 26 - TULSA, OKLAHOMA
 Tulsa Antiques and Bottle Clubâ€™s 33rd Annual Show & Sale (8am - 4pm), Lower Level Quik Trip Center, Tulsa Fairgrounds, 21st & Yale, Tulsa, OK.
 Info: Richard Carr, 4 Gawf Pl, Muskogee, OK 74403, ph: (918) 687-4150, email: privy1964@yahoo.com

 JUNE 26 - WEST HARTFORD, CONNECTICUT
 The Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle & Collectors Associationâ€™s 39th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 1pm), at St. Marks Parish Center, 467 Quaker Lane South, West Hartford, CT. 
 Info: Bruce Mitchell, ph: (203) 799-2570, email: lfranz465@hotmail.com


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2010)

We missed the FL. show last month..would have been the 2nd time for our first show.  Doubt we will make the Smyrna show again....just missing out on everything.


----------

